# nesterDS+



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2008)

DCemu have reported a hitherto unknown Japanese developer has been releasing nesterDS+ (a few of you may remember the original nester port in nesterDS http://www.telefragged.com/thefatal/index....t=inc_si_ds.htm )





Homepage:
http://tallfatman.web.fc2.com/


Usual mangled machine translation:


Spoiler



nesterDS + 

? Summary 
NES emulator for the NintendoDS. MAJIKON from the start, please. 
nesterDS is converted (Incidentally, nesterDS is based nester). 
Mapper is nesterJ, NNNesterJ, VirtuaNES to refer to implementation. 

Changes from the nesterDS 
Corresponding DLDI (ROM, SAVE) 
Decimated the screen instead of simply reducing the area to change Flicker 
Add a lot of Mapper 
A, B button to set the key A, B ? B, Y Change (nesDS same) 
Icon definition (MAJIKON nester menu icon appears) 
Unrestricted mode to add Sprite 
Slightly faster 
Add to skip a few frames display 

Using ? 
(1) MAJIKON from nesterDS +. Nds to start 
(2) ROM image (*. nes) or DISK Image (*. fds) to select 
(Keys to cross, AorB decision button) 
? disk system software to run if the disk system BIOS (DISKSYS.ROM) to 
In the root directory, please. 

After the keystrokes, please see the item. 

? keystrokes 
The NES A, B buttons are the DS B, Y buttons assigned to the (A, B button to switch). 
The game might have the following key operations of the emulator operation. 
X + A SAVE export data to files 
X + B above and below the screen SWAP 
X + Y reduced screen set (OFF / ON) 
X + ? / ? screen OFF reduced if the adjustment to offset the up and down 
X + ? sound settings (OFF / ON) 
X + ? sprite display mode (blinking / lit) 
X + L / R skip frame set (AUTO/0/1/2 /…) 
X + SELECT AB quota button to switch BY ? ? AB 
X + START ROM load 
Fast-forward R 
L disk change (1 - A ? 1 - B ? 2 - A ? 2 - B ? EJECT be swapped) 
? Crazy Climber X mode, the L button is used instead. 

Notes ? 
SAVE export data to the timing 
SAVE export data to the X + A, X + START press time. 
X + A to select "Save SRAM OK" to leave the area to make sure it is absolutely. 
(OK, and displayed at the completion of the SAVE). 
Japanese file names do not correspond to 
Japanese file names that do not support this, so please do not use. 
ShiftJIS especially in the second byte code problems code goes about things 
You can not even supposed to be loaded. The use of Japanese??????. 
Unguaranteed 
SAVE data destruction, and there is no harm if a malfunction is say that with certainty. 
Since no guarantee, to back up their critical data, please. 
When development is to continue, or do not know 
If you're so might be back, please do not expect too much. 

? Other 
The process is heavy 
nesterDS faster than the piece is a terrible fall. 
Action game is bad. 
The piece fell for the caravan of flashing may be out of sight. 
Corresponding information Mapper 
The following are compatible mapper 121 types. 
0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 
24, 25, 26, 32, 33, 34, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 
57, 58, 60, 62, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 
79, 80, 82, 83, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 99, 100, 
101, 105, 112, 113, 114, 115, 117, 118, 119, 122, 140, 151, 160, 180, 181, 
182, 183, 184, 185, 187, 188, 189, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 231, 232, 
233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 240, 242, 243, 245, 246, 248, 255) 
However, Mapper 5 (MMC5) and other instruments to support the extension. 

Known issues ? 
The process is heavy 
ROM loaded when the APU does not reset (may be wrong) 
Instrument-compliant disk system 
Some have not tested Mapper 

? history 
2008/04/18 v0.3.9 
Files can also select a list of *. fam 
The maximum number of files to the list of 256 ? 5000 Change 
Error messages to strengthen 
Megami Tensei 2, ROM, CRC 1294 AB5A are worse things wrong with the measures in the area 
To change the icon 
To suppress the screen flicker (double-buffer area) 
OFF offset shrinking the screen to change the value of defaults 
MOTHER in alphabetical and numeric display may flicker wrong with the measures 
Super Mario 2 scroll is wrong wrong with the start-line measures 
Metal Max is wrong and less wrong with the measures 

2008/04/08 v0.3.8 
A disk system to respond (to add 20 Mapper) 
File directory is first on the list be changed 
ROM loaded the re-creation process 
Until that loaded the ROM and wrong wrong with the measures 
Some error messages may not appear to fix 

2008/04/06 v0.3.7 
MOTHER character (B) of the screen is wrong with the measures???
Add mapper (225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 243, 
245, 246, 248, 255) 
83 Fixed mapper (VirtuaNES as a reference.) 
BG is not black and white mode in response to the defect measures 

2008/04/04 v0.3.6 
BG drawing slightly faster 
Some view the game comes off wrong with the measures 
Mapper 113, 114 to fix (VirtuaNES as a reference.) 
Skip frame to automatically adjust the maximum number of skipped 10. 
Frame skipping too high if the automatic adjustment of measures to defect 
Crazy Climber controller support (auto-switching) 
L / R keys to X + ? / ? Change 
Fast-forward to add functionality (R button) 
Switching to abolish the speed hack 
A, B button to switch the allocation of additional features (A, B / B, Y) 

2008/04/03 v0.3.5 
The frame rate is wrong with the automatic adjustment measures 
Add to skip a few frames display 
Super Mario BG color is wrong with the wrong measures 
Drawing sprites speeds up the process (is little effect.) 
ROM screen, select key change operation (A, B, decision, X in the top level directory) 
Add mapper (62, 74, 80, 82, 83, 85, 89, 90, 91, 92, 96, 100, 105, 112, 
113, 114, 115, 117, 118, 119, 140, 151, 160, 182, 183, 187, 188, 189) 

2008/04/01 v0.3.4 debut



Play is a bit sluggish but it is certainly playable, I have yet to try many games however.


----------



## hova1 (May 24, 2008)

is it better than nesDS?


----------



## looneyboy784 (May 25, 2008)

I have played around with it bit.  It seems to support games that NesDS does not, but it is slow and the sound is not as good.  This is worth following but I think NesDS is still more refined and useable.


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 25, 2008)

It seems to be the same as before, just with DLDI support and save support.  Speed is about the same as before, requiring frameskip to maintain full speed, but the DLDI support is a welcome addition nonetheless.

Since it uses a software-based renderer it should be able to run titles that look mangled in NES DS.


----------



## Relys (May 26, 2008)

Nothing can ever be as good as NesDS.


----------



## Jax (May 26, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> Nothing can ever be as good as NesDS.



Rewind FTW!

It's the first time I've seen that feature in an emulator.


----------



## looneyboy784 (May 27, 2008)

Relys said:
			
		

> Nothing can ever be as good as NesDS.



PocketNES perhaps?  It has actually been improved while NesDS has stayed roughly the same since it forked off.  Not to say NesDS is bad, but I miss Punchout.


----------



## Spikey (May 27, 2008)

nesDS needs properly made touchscreen support for the menus because they are terribly off. Anyways, that's offtopic...

On Topic: Only DLDI support added? Nothing to see here folks...


----------



## TaMs (May 27, 2008)

So how is it different from nesDS? :|


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 28, 2008)

It uses a software-based renderer that's more accurate graphically and more compatible but is much slower as a result, requiring frameskip to maintain full speed.


----------



## shinnyuuya (Mar 5, 2010)

I have place DISKSYS.ROM on root but still can't play FDS games(unsupport file)


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 5, 2010)

yah it sucks I tried to do the same thing.


----------

